# South Florida Snakehead Roundup. 167 Snakeheads killed.



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

JD'sCustomBaits put on another snakehead roundup this past weekend in Broward county. 
The top team, Steve and Andy killed an astounding 62 snakeheads.
The second place team, Corey and Ed killed 31 snakeheads.
My co-angler, Capt. Bud, got a 8 3/4# 34.75" snakehead for the Big Fish.
Here is a video from our boat and the weigh in.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-Y_ceFUHg[/media]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where is Broward did you fish for them? and What do you use to catch them? Might be down there soon. 

Oh, did you eat any of them? From my understanding they are a treat to some in asian markets.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, did you eat any of them? From my understanding they are a treat to some in asian markets.



Hahahahah what kinda nasty animal isnt a treat to asian markets??!!!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> Where is Broward did you fish for them? and What do you use to catch them? Might be down there soon.
> 
> Oh, did you eat any of them? From my understanding they are a treat to some in asian markets.


Use Google earth: Find the north west corner of broward county. Look for any canal, ditch, apartment or residential pond and you will find them.
C-14 canal, Hillsborough canal, Markham Park all have plenty and good boat ramps.
I like the JD'sCustomBaits frog and a 6/0 Owner "Cutting Point" EWG hook. Braided line and a stout rod are a must. If you need anymore information just hit me with a PM.
They are the best tasteing freshwater fish I have eaten. Which is probably why some jack arse released them in the first place.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> > Where is Broward did you fish for them? and What do you use to catch them? Might be down there soon.
> >
> > Oh, did you eat any of them? From my understanding they are a treat to some in asian markets.
> 
> ...


Actually the FWC believes they were released for just that reason. They were apparently extremely expensive to import, so someone got the bright idea to release them into their canal that way they'd always have a nice supply for their store 

Like what you're doing! I should go out and get some myself one day. Lately i've been targeting lionfish (especially since i'm doing a research paper on them), but anyway I can help is a good way! Keep up the great work! ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Northwest Broward ay? Lol, I grew up in Coral Springs, right off coral ridge and Sample rd., where the C14 branches off into the 3 canals on the other side of the sawgrass exprssway was my old stomping ground. I'll have to check them snakeheads out when I'm down. I'll PM you next time I'm going for some more tips. Thanks.


----------

